# So cool! Fool!



## Fosdick (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello guys, I made my first posting, a question about shock leader, strenght versus lure action. As I hit post I realized I put it in the Carolina cast pro area. Dope! Anyway in a nut shell I was looking for a starting place on leader. Highest strength, lowest visibility, most freedom of lure action with 1-4oz lure. My original post had more to it if any is willing to go read it. Sorry, any help would be great thanks.


----------



## Weatherman (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll get a thousand different answers to your question on leaders... lots of variables... depends on what, where, how, etc. 
My preference for a leader in most circumstances (Mid-Atlantic coast) is simply 50lb Tritanium... good abrasion resistance, good bit tip, some stretch, inexpensive leader material, reasonable flexible (works fine with 2 to 5 oz plugs) ... I rarely use Fluorocarbon leader material.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I'll chime in on this one, I personally do not use a shock for plugging. I see no reason to and it actually (doesn't work for me.). That is the key here like any other topic you read about. Like Weatherman said, you will get a boat load of different responses on this topic. Use what works for you. Try different applications, presentations etc and go with what works for you. I plug every chance I get and I use braid. Itw roks better for me for what I do.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I have recently started to disregard the conventional logic of 10# per oz of lead, based on advice from some of my local pros. I am running 12lb. main line with 20lb. shock leader. (I use either fluoro or shock tippet for fly rods) This was done because I was not happy with feeling the join knot on the eyes on every cast. Additionally, I like the extra distance, and the resistance to breaking waves. (thinner line cuts the wave, where heavier line drifts with it)

The only break-offs I have ever had with this setup have been due to snags, and of course, it breaks right where you think it would - at the join knot. I throw up to 5oz with this setup. This is light surf fishing, as you may surmise...


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> I'll chime in on this one, I personally do not use a shock for plugging. I see no reason to and it actually (doesn't work for me.). That is the key here like any other topic you read about. Like Weatherman said, you will get a boat load of different responses on this topic. Use what works for you. Try different applications, presentations etc and go with what works for you. I plug every chance I get and I use braid. Itw roks better for me for what I do.


I'll back Dogg up on this one. Only difference is when Spanish are around. Pluggin with braid and I'll add an 18" black small gauge steel leader. A must when spanish and bigger blues are around.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

RuddeDogg said:


> I'll chime in on this one, I personally do not use a shock for plugging. I see no reason to and it actually (doesn't work for me.). That is the key here like any other topic you read about. Like Weatherman said, you will get a boat load of different responses on this topic. Use what works for you. Try different applications, presentations etc and go with what works for you. I plug every chance I get and I use braid. Itw roks better for me for what I do.


Same here, I don't use a leader line for plugging.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

Most of the time I'll just use a snap at the end of braid. If it's sunny out and the water is pretty clear I'll use 12"- 18" of 30 lb flouro, thicker if there's a lot of blues.


----------



## Fosdick (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks guys for taking time to answer. I'm just getting started in this and trying to feel out how long casting will help in the type of fishing I'm doing. Chinook salmon are not to leader shy but heavy leader is going to hurt the action on my lure. Would a rod that loads a little slow help if I have light leader? Thanks again.


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Generally I use top shot that is a short leader about 24"of 50# mono or fluro line.


----------

